# Anyone with a 625 have this problem?



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

This morning I woke up and wanted to start watching Deep Space Nine. When I turned on my dish I was greated with a blank screen. No Signal message, nothing but oblivion until i pressed the EPG button and my guide and dvr list was still there. I flipped channels, stopped my recording, went to point dish, checked my signal, intially it found the signal, then dropped it twice but found it again all within two seconds and stayed solid for thirty seconds so i backed out and still had a black screen. So i hit the power button and reset my unit and powered it on. This time I had a picture but my DVR & EPG was gone and was unable to load for a minute. Finally I pressed record and finish recording DS9. When I went back to view the two files (blank & working) everything was there like there was not a signal drop and talk about timing all of this took place at 10:16 am - 10:20 am during the COMMERCIAL BREAK!  I'm happy about that. It's always a good episode when someone is out to kill Quark


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Happened to me about a year ago. that was when I had the unit in a place that was not letting it cool. Might want to check the air vents and make sure there is plenty of room all around your unit for proper cooling. Ever since I move my recver to a better location for cooling I have never had another glitch.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

If the issue is heat, some advice:

Go to any hardware store and purchase some clear, casters (used mostly for chair or table feet). In fact, glue at least 2 of these casters (3 may be even better) one on top of the other. Then place the feet of the Dish box on them. Now there is some space under the box to allow air to circulate; the fan is at the bottom of the box, as well. It is a very inexspensive and aesthetic solution to heat build-up. If you must place some other A/V equipment on top of a Dish box, use some more casters to put on top of the Dish box to the heat that rises from the Dish box can escape.


----------



## putabengali (Apr 28, 2007)

Ohioankev said:


> This morning I woke up and wanted to start watching Deep Space Nine. When I turned on my dish I was greated with a blank screen. No Signal message, nothing but oblivion until i pressed the EPG button and my guide and dvr list was still there. I flipped channels, stopped my recording, went to point dish, checked my signal, intially it found the signal, then dropped it twice but found it again all within two seconds and stayed solid for thirty seconds so i backed out and still had a black screen. So i hit the power button and reset my unit and powered it on. This time I had a picture but my DVR & EPG was gone and was unable to load for a minute. Finally I pressed record and finish recording DS9. When I went back to view the two files (blank & working) everything was there like there was not a signal drop and talk about timing all of this took place at 10:16 am - 10:20 am during the COMMERCIAL BREAK!  I'm happy about that. It's always a good episode when someone is out to kill Quark


Sounds like just basic "black screen w/banner", that is to say when the screen goes black but all graphics remain intact. It is a random error with all dish receivers. Most of the time it's fixed by a front panel reset (holding power button for ten seconds, then letting it power itself back on within a minute)... It's also a common symptom of authorization issues when dish either upgrades its firmware or if youre receiver has an "internal communication" error


----------

